# Painting Stucco



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm looking for the optimal way to paint stucco...

What steps do you take exactly?..What is your go-to system?

Mine:

1...Rinse with pressure washer

2...2 coats of a flat acrylic stucco paint,backrolling first coat.

I usually play it safe and paper all the soffits but I notice that some crews just use a shield.

Now that may not be the best method as I have read recently of some painters applying a primer/sealer to untreated old stucco.

What is your go-to stucco paint/sealer by brand?

Anyone use this stucco 'rejuvenator' with any success?



http://www.sealkrete.com/stuccoguard.htm


I've got a big,3300 sq ft house that I'm going to bid on and it's been a good 6-7 years since I sprayed stucco.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

don't know where you are located. All occasions that I painted stucco, I resided in Ca. and I used Dunn Edwards Paints.

Cleaning any surface is usually important outside.

Next thing is determining if a masonary/acrylic primer is needed. I've gone both with and without. Depending on what it looked like. Bare areas, loss of color, efflorescense, stains, etc.

I work alone and shield and if any over spray..I cut it back in.

I have used in the past the boxes of shields sold at the store, and dry them out in a rotation....and often times re-used them.

For me- I would always back roll the initial coat.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Use elastomeric.... As long as existing paint is bonded well you can go right over it after a good pressure wash... Spray it until it's rippling on the surface and back roll it down to about 22-24 wet mils with a 1.25" nap roller SW SHERLASTIC is a good product ... You will need a big pump 1+ gpm to push the product without watering it down.... This is the only way to do stucco


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I think an elastomeric is overkill in this situation...The stucco is in perfect condition,but faded over 20 years...I'll probably use a flat acrylic backrolled the first coat.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never painted with elastomeric. I knew a guy once that I painted with and he had been employeed by a nuclear power plant in San Clemente-can't think of the name (maybe San Onofre) they used elastomeric paints for the intake chambers by the water. so to me elastomeric always seems so industrial...and very expensive per gallon. I may stand corrected, though.

I also wanted to say josey and you may have seen this at times...sometimes I sprayed the soffits the body color and go back and roll out the fascia as trim color. It is a short cut and at times saves alot of hassle masking, and shielding. Of coarse, price differential, too.

I always liked painting stucco.


----------



## Curtis51 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stucco, trimming, two colors, stucco on stucco, ? What is your opinion, maybe bead of clear caulk.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Curtis51 said:


> Stucco, trimming, two colors, stucco on stucco, ? What is your opinion, maybe bead of clear caulk.


A bead of caulk would be the ticket. Cutting a strait line stucco on stucco is a not for the faint of heart.


----------

